# What is DoorDash doing now?



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I go online and instantly get a $10 trip I go deliver it and then nothing for the next hour then I get a $6 trip and adder pickup for $5.75 then nothing again for the next hour. Then I get a shop and pay and a restaurant pickup for $11.81. I do that and it was a no tip double to a single customer. Customer is mad that it took so long. It only took 2 minutes for me to pickup a case of Coke at the shop and pay and surprised me when McDonald's had his food ready. The total time from ping to delivery 5 minutes. Then sitting around with nothing for another hour. Then I get a ping for a restaurant that is known to be slow but the payout was $9.87 for .5 miles so I take it. Well food is ready another quick drop-off. This order also didn't have a tip. I'm near McDonald's so I park in thier parking lot and run in to get something to eat. I can see they have maybe 7 or 8 orders waiting for pickup. I eat my food while waiting in the parking lot. Nothing for pings the entire time. I waited just over an hour and then get a ping for this McDonald's $5.25 for .2 miles. They dig into the pile of 10 or more orders that they have waiting and it's not there. About 20 minutes later I get the order and deliver it. Nice the payout was $7.25 not $5.25. Now I have been sitting for a little over a hour bored out of my mind wondering why I'm not getting orders at lunch time.

What is strange is I didn't get any low ball orders but I also didn't make any money today because I'm just sitting around. Normally I multi-app but I'm just doing DoorDash to get enough money to fill my fuel tank to do rideshare later tonight.

It's like DoorDash has capped the pay or they are not sending me any lowball orders or I'm being paused after every successful delivery. All I really need is about $120 to fill my tank but the way things are going it's going to take 10+ hours. I'm fine taking a lowball order if it pays $2+ per mile but where did they all go?

It's kinda bad still no pings and I just checked McDonald's and they still have 7 orders waiting for pickup and 6 of them are DoorDash orders. Why can't they ping me. I'm already here and been waiting forever in their parking lot for anything.

I guess I'm done with DoorDash. Started up UberEats and GrubHub. I'm busy but it's slow. A few minutes between trips.

The only reason I did DoorDash was the instant pay and the 10% back on gas.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> I go online and instantly get a $10 trip I go deliver it and then nothing for the next hour then I get a $6 trip and adder pickup for $5.75 then nothing again for the next hour. Then I get a shop and pay and a restaurant pickup for $11.81. I do that and it was a no tip double to a single customer. Customer is mad that it took so long. It only took 2 minutes for me to pickup a case of Coke at the shop and pay and surprised me when McDonald's had his food ready. The total time from ping to delivery 5 minutes. Then sitting around with nothing for another hour. Then I get a ping for a restaurant that is known to be slow but the payout was $9.87 for .5 miles so I take it. Well food is ready another quick drop-off. This order also didn't have a tip. I'm near McDonald's so I park in thier parking lot and run in to get something to eat. I can see they have maybe 7 or 8 orders waiting for pickup. I eat my food while waiting in the parking lot. Nothing for pings the entire time. I waited just over an hour and then get a ping for this McDonald's $5.25 for .2 miles. They dig into the pile of 10 or more orders that they have waiting and it's not there. About 20 minutes later I get the order and deliver it. Nice the payout was $7.25 not $5.25. Now I have been sitting for a little over a hour bored out of my mind wondering why I'm not getting orders at lunch time.
> 
> What is strange is I didn't get any low ball orders but I also didn't make any money today because I'm just sitting around. Normally I multi-app but I'm just doing DoorDash to get enough money to fill my fuel tank to do rideshare later tonight.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Was swamped tonight and actually all day with dash and my lowest per mile order was two dollars a mile, so I say I am doing fine and my AR is high…


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> LOL!


I should have never done DoorDash today. I made about $78 doing UberEats/GrubHub in about 4 hours and then when I switched to rideshare I made another $327 plus $42 in cash tips over the next 10 hours. It was crazy busy doing rideshare taking people out to supper with their dads or to make a trip across town so people could visit family. I had 3 dads that never had a rideshare ride ever. I did a few more food deliveries late tonight but it just wasn't busy or worth it. It was also my biggest fuel expense day also at $136 but to be fair about it I had to gas up both the delivery car and the rideshare car.



Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Was swamped tonight and actually all day with dash and my lowest per mile order was two dollars a mile, so I say I am doing fine and my AR is high…


I talked to a few delivery only drivers and they were busy near sunset. Mostly dead here in Minneapolis for both lunch and dinner. I worked about 18 hours total today. Rideshare wasn't back to back trips either. The DoorDash map was red for hours but there was no pings?

The only trip that made me mad was the 20 minute wait at McDonald's. When you look at where they make the orders and you see over 2/3 of the employees standing around it just looks bad. It's a burger fries and a drink. Honestly how long should it take?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Was swamped tonight and actually all day with dash and my lowest per mile order was two dollars a mile, so I say I am doing fine and my AR is high…


DD has the most multiple personalities of all the apps!

Over the weekend I was getting offers like crazy and they were mostly pretty good. Big uptick in full order value shown at the offer. My AR is up to 38% now on DD which is unheard of for me, it usually hovered around 16%. Who knows why....enjoy it while it lasts because it won't last! Cybil will show a new personality by tomorrow!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

DoorDash showing full value on red card Order. Here in Fort Lauderdale Winn Dixie Target Total wine and ABC liquor. But gotta watch number of items they can be time consuming. 

restaurant orders not showing full value. But I’m taking some red card orders as long as they pay good. I figure yeah they be time consuming but if I can make 25 an hour Burn less gas it’s ok. Plus restaurants are slow. Yesterday half my deliveries were red card.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> DoorDash showing full value on red card Order. Here in Fort Lauderdale Winn Dixie Target Total wine and ABC liquor. But gotta watch number of items they can be time consuming.
> 
> restaurant orders not showing full value. But I’m taking some red card orders as long as they pay good. I figure yeah they be time consuming but if I can make 25 an hour Burn less gas it’s ok. Plus restaurants are slow. Yesterday half my deliveries were red card.


With all these apps you have to "ride the wave" for the good payouts. Right now, DD is pushing the "Shop and Deliver" business.

I used to never take them but I'm doing a lot of them right now. Under 12 items, under 5 miles and a good payout = easy money. The ones I take meeting those conditions I can do start to finish in 20 to 30 minutes. When they send the stats my fill rate is 100% so I've been getting a lot of them.

Right now it's a good time to do them and "ride the wave" of good payouts. Won't last so enjoy them now.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> DD has the most multiple personalities of all the apps!
> 
> Over the weekend I was getting offers like crazy and they were mostly pretty good. Big uptick in full order value shown at the offer. My AR is up to 38% now on DD which is unheard of for me, it usually hovered around 16%. Who knows why....enjoy it while it lasts because it won't last! Cybil will show a new personality by tomorrow!











as you can see mine is going up and I am worried!!!

Anyhoo, I am in a new area that is not Houston, so I am running it until it fizzles out…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And then they call me an ass kisser with 19% AR.
You are both guilty of High Treason. Death to you ALL!!!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Key is good payout. Liquor I want $10 minimum and grocery I look at number of items pay and distance no more than 4 miles. Some pay $20 to 30. 
S_







_


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> And then they call me an ass kisser with 19% AR.
> You are both guilty of High Treason. Death to you ALL!!!


When you get orders that pay two dollars a mile all day long or more then I have to take them…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> When you get orders that pay two dollars a mile all day long or more then I have to take them…


Of course you do. But, we won't ask why it is that @Mad_Jack_Flint and @Seamus are all of a sudden getting these spectacular orders.
I smell a rat!!!!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Must be high peak pays, it's been happening for me too lately, usually +$5 promos and pings are scarce, then peak pay ends and is non stop low ballers.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have been hanging in a area that gives my great pay per mile and no peak pay, so who know why but I am sure it will not last…


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Must be high peak pays, it's been happening for me too lately, usually +$5 promos and pings are scarce, then peak pay ends and is non stop low ballers.


I drive in Fort Lauderdale and there is rarely peak pay bonus. Frequently in the two adjacent zones. But I dont chases a lousy $1 or $3. Don’t chase the peak pay. And don’t chase the hot spot. Both are used to draw drivers to accept the garbage I see hot spots and I literally drive away from it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I drive in Fort Lauderdale and there is rarely peak pay bonus. Frequently in the two adjacent zones. But I dont chases a lousy $1 or $3. Don’t chase the peak pay. And don’t chase the hot spot. Both are used to draw drivers to accept the garbage I see hot spots and I literally drive away from it.


I've lived in my area for about 20 yrs, I know the area well enough that I know their hot spots aren't even close to being busy spots.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> I drive in Fort Lauderdale and there is rarely peak pay bonus. Frequently in the two adjacent zones. But I dont chases a lousy $1 or $3. Don’t chase the peak pay. And don’t chase the hot spot. Both are used to draw drivers to accept the garbage I see hot spots and I literally drive away from it.


I work the same areas the hot spots are pretty much always in fast food rows but they have no issue sending ping after ping to that Little Caesar's that is miles away in a run down shopping center at that intersection hell hole.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I work the same areas the hot spots are pretty much always in fast food rows but they have no issue sending ping after ping to that Little Caesar's that is miles away in a run down shopping center at that intersection hell hole.


Little Ceasar's along with Pappa John's are automatic rejects.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Little Ceasar's along with Pappa John's are automatic rejects.


Little ceasers good rarely ready I don’t accept but papa johns I’ve had some good tips and food generally is ready.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> And then they call me an ass kisser with 19% AR.
> You are both guilty of High Treason. Death to you ALL!!!


I’m at 6%. Perpetually going down to 2%, then back to 5-6% by “shift” end. I’ve not been >10% in months.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

My issue with “shop and deliver” are cases of water that count as 1 item. Same applies to huge bags of dog food or cat litter. When I lived in Manhattan I got delivery just to not lug the ten 2-liter Pepsis and packs of beer (I tipped well, though). So any “shop and deliver” are a no-no. I might feel differently if I were a big strong guy though (or a little strong guy, lots of those, too). I’m not woke; I believe in physical differences between women and men.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I believe in physical differences between women and men.


So does the guy who had it chopped so he could cheat in women's swimming.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So does the guy who had it chopped so he could cheat in women's swimming.


Don’t. Just *don’t*. I am not participating in these discussions, as if I do, it will not be pretty. And that’s my whole life’s work - growing into being a charming, funny, feminine true Lady, like my Momma taught me. No short_cuts_ (pardon the pun).


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My issue with “shop and deliver” are cases of water that count as 1 item. Same applies to huge bags of dog food or cat litter. When I lived in Manhattan I got delivery just to not lug the ten 2-liter Pepsis and packs of beer (I tipped well, though). So any “shop and deliver” are a no-no. I might feel differently if I were a big strong guy though (or a little strong guy, lots of those, too). I’m not woke; I believe in physical differences between women and men.


Gotta be selective with red card shop and deliver. I take supermarket like Winn-Dixie but never BJ wholesale there is big items and people tend to order on the weekends when it’s mobbed. No thank you.
I tend to avoid shop and deliver to high rises too


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Little Ceasar's along with Pappa John's are automatic rejects.


Yep.
I opted into the DD Pizza Program. 

What a disaster.

Drive five miles to a LC for a one mile delivery.

Every three minutes.

I opted out by claiming I did not have a pizza bag twice in a row when the app required a photo.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> I opted into the DD Pizza Program.
> 
> What a disaster.
> ...


I had a pu at papa John's for 4 items, they asked if I had a bag and I was like 

She gives me a DD pizza bag so I take a picture of it and then bury it in the trunk where the spare tire goes.

They must know I won't use it since I've gotten no offers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Pizza Hut has been REALLY good recently. Something changed, used to be pretty crappy. I actually look at their offers now, on both UE and DD.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I had a pu at papa John's for 4 items, they asked if I had a bag and I was like
> 
> She gives me a DD pizza bag so I take a picture of it and then bury it in the trunk where the spare tire goes.
> 
> They must know I won't use it since I've gotten no offers.


I was about to ask you what a pu was 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I actually worked at 3 pizza places in hs and college, so I don't goto pizza hut, their food sucks donkey balls.

Little caesar's used to be scratch made food, we made the dough, sauce, sliced the ingredients and everything.

I don't know of any chain pizza worth buying anymore.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah I actually worked at 3 pizza places in hs and college, so I don't goto pizza hut, their food sucks donkey balls.
> 
> Little caesar's used to be scratch made food, we made the dough, sauce, sliced the ingredients and everything.
> 
> I don't know of any chain pizza worth buying anymore.


I like Dominos. And I don’t care if everyone makes fun of me. Their pizza is YUMMY.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Something about the sauce is weird. 

Although I would sometimes get a thin crust with all the toppings, no cheese, and 50 parmesan packets.

That's a good pizza to eat without gaining weight.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Something about the sauce is weird.
> 
> Although I would sometimes get a thin crust with all the toppings, no cheese, and 50 parmesan packets.
> 
> That's a good pizza to eat without gaining weight.


I do the philly. With jalapenos. Lots of jalapenos. I can easily do a medium in one sitting. I probably shouldn’t admit this in male company though… oh, well…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Try a thin crust with no cheese and lots of jalapenos.

Really can actually taste the food and not just the cheese.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> I opted into the DD Pizza Program.
> 
> What a disaster.
> ...


You could just click this button instead of opting out.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah I actually worked at 3 pizza places in hs and college, so I don't goto pizza hut, their food sucks donkey balls.
> 
> Little caesar's used to be scratch made food, we made the dough, sauce, sliced the ingredients and everything.
> 
> I don't know of any chain pizza worth buying anymore.


Pizza Hut used to be good before the late 90s hit. They started coming up with ways to cut out extra labor such a person to come in and make dough twice a day. They got rid of the mixing bowl and started trucking in frozen disks manufactured in a factory somewhere that just need to be thawed out and then topped. Those frozen discs are why two pizza crusts side by side will look the same. Even the breadsticks and thin dough are all frozen. The toppings are all pre chopped and bagged, even the mushrooms. Nothing fresh about a pizza hut pizza.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> I opted into the DD Pizza Program.
> 
> What a disaster.
> ...


Someone on Reddit a few days ago was complaining about getting nothing but pizza deliveries. I sold him that's what you get when you sign up for the pizza program. YOU get the pizza deliveries. It's what signed up for. YOU did.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> Pizza Hut used to be good before the late 90s hit. They started coming up with ways to cut out extra labor such a person to come in and make dough twice a day. They got rid of the mixing bowl and started trucking in frozen disks manufactured in a factory somewhere that just need to be thawed out and then topped. Those frozen discs are why two pizza crusts side by side will look the same. Even the breadsticks and thin dough are all frozen. The toppings are all pre chopped and bagged, even the mushrooms. Nothing fresh about a pizza hut pizza.


Iused to love their stuffed crust super supreme. But with age my taste changed. I just don’t like anything with tomato sauce anymore. Getting old is so wierd. I now remember lots of stuff my folks said and did that really annoyed me - but now I get it. I’m hitting it way earlier than they did - didn’t start for them till their 60s, and I’m in my 50s. But that’s just my lyrical segment.

I may be mistaken, but I wonder if PH got rid of their in-house deliveries and that’s why I’m suddenly seeing better offers from them. The offers I received had no details on what was ordered (one didn’t even have aname, just “Customer”), and the estimate was way off (lower; the payout was significantly higher). I’m only bringing this up this because I like to see and share patterns. So if you guys have been avoiding PH, maybe give them a try. Disclaimer: even withoutthe higher payouts, the offers were good enough as is for me to accept.

CFA is still a no for me. I have no idea why CFA patrons are so cheap, but they are. I’ll take McD over CFA any day - the $/mile is head and shoulders above, and usually simple, quick trips (my area McDs are great). The CFA is a perpetual 10 miles for $5, $8 max. And the lot is a mess.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I may be mistaken, but I wonder if PH got rid of their in-house deliveries and that’s why I’m suddenly seeing better offers from them. The offers I received had no details on what was ordered (one didn’t even have aname, just “Customer”), and the estimate was way off (lower; the payout was significantly higher). I’m only bringing this up this because I like to see and share patterns. So if you guys have been avoiding PH, maybe give them a try. Disclaimer: even withoutthe higher payouts, the offers were good enough as is for me to accept.


I could see PH doing this in some locations but not all.... for now. Some locations may be having a hard time finding/hiring drivers so they may be depending on DD/UE to deliver more orders. In the long run, it's costing PH less money to get these orders delivered because they're not paying a driver an hourly rate plus mileage. I haven't seen an increase in my area and the 1-2 orders that I do see from PH daily are usually less than $10 although I did see one for abut $13 one day.

I usually stay away from pizza orders. I sed to do Little Caesars every day as long as they were over $10 but I stopped doing pizza orders during the pandemic because there were just too many better restaurants to pick up from.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I could see PH doing this in some locations but not all.... for now. Some locations may be having a hard time finding/hiring drivers so they may be depending on DD/UE to deliver more orders. In the long run, it's costing PH less money to get these orders delivered because they're not paying a driver an hourly rate plus mileage. I haven't seen an increase in my area and the 1-2 orders that I do see from PH daily are usually less than $10 although I did see one for abut $13 one day.
> 
> I usually stay away from pizza orders. I sed to do Little Caesars every day as long as they were over $10 but I stopped doing pizza orders during the pandemic because there were just too many better restaurants to pick up from.


I only thought thatbecause I always saw the PH car there. Haven’t seen it in a long while. Not just when picking up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you don't see the delivery cars then it's either on deliveries or broke down. 95% of their orders are delivered, unless it's a sit down buffet location.


----------

